# What is eBay Powership service actually?



## ithehappy (May 9, 2014)

I wanna what the hell is that thing. I have purchased plenty items from eBay and most of them comes with eBay Powership service, which is for my postal code given to ****ing Blue Dart every time, a sh!tty, crappy, lazy bunch of arseholes they are needless to say. What is this Powership service actually? Can I ask eBay to change the courier for my location?

I have ordered two items on 2nd and 3rd May respectively, not a single product has been delivered till today. This is getting utterly frustrating. Why the heck eBay uses Blue Dart, while First Flight, DTDC and other WAY better couriers are available?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

> Can I ask eBay to change the courier for my location?



Ofcourse you can, JUST Phone the seller and ask him to ship via your preferred courier.. Seriously, you havent tried this before ?
Most of my couriers, I ask them to ship via DTDC only..
It depends on your location and the shipping fee but its worth a try


----------



## ithehappy (May 10, 2014)

I have asked all the sellers to ship with DTDC, who normally ship with Blue Dart, but they deny to do that and say for my pin code eBay Powership service is for Blue Dart only, so they can't ship with any other courier. That's why I wanna know what the **** does this powership thing mean? And why it is allowed to only one courier, which is Blue Dart, in other word the worst possible courier ever for my place.


----------



## sumit05 (May 10, 2014)

FedEx
BlueDart
DTDC
Aramex

All above are powershipper.You can Try DTDC or FedEx they are the best. 

*deals.ebay.in/powership-rates/index.html


----------



## baiju (May 10, 2014)

Blue Dart tracking is the worst. But you can get all the details of shipping by clicking the AWB number provided in the ebay my paispay page. This information is not available if you directly enter the AWB number in blue dart tracking site.


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2014)

sumit05 said:


> FedEx
> BlueDart
> DTDC
> Aramex
> ...


Okay, so how can I request eBay to change the power ship courier from Blue Suck to DTDC?


baiju said:


> Blue Dart tracking is the worst. But you can get all the details of shipping by clicking the AWB number provided in the ebay my paispay page. This information is not available if you directly enter the AWB number in blue dart tracking site.


Arey yaar, **** their tracking, they take 7-8 days to deliver a product, if I am *lucky*. When I am not lucky, which is most of the times with Blue Dart, they take 9-10 days. I bought a set of Uniball pens on 30th April from eBay, and now see what date is today. At first the tracking was showing it will reach me by 6th May, but then suddenly the tracking status changed, delivery delayed, **** this **** that.

And because of this I sent Blue Dart an email (by clicking on the AWB no. on their site and then contact us button) with rough language (didn't use a single slang), and an earlier order was being delivered by the courier man (the effect of that email, sent at 7 am and the product was delivered at 11:30 am) and I was in office and he literally threatened my parents that I should never write them anything in future, and simply lied that I used two slang words, which disturbed my parents really. I came back and wrote another, this time with more harsh language, still I feel bad that I should have used those slang words he said falsely to my parents on first place 

This is the word they deserve, I think it's still too modest, MOTHER****ERS 

Seems like it's a charity, I am not paying the seller, the seller is sending me a product for free, and it's not urgent, maybe something like a condom, and then delivery man of Blue Dart is also doing it for free. It's all free. I can't believe this is a premium courier of Europe, hiring some illiterate idiots!


----------

